# My r33 gtr from the first day until now



## KaXXeN (Oct 6, 2008)

Just wanted to share some pictures of my car from the day i bought it until now 

Here is the car when i picked it up: 1st December 2008


















and this is after i changed wheels and lowered it. Late March 2009 but after that not much happened.




Then came the bonnet. in august 2009



After the bonnet a carbon grill and Jun style carbon lip, white front and rear winkers added later in August 2009



some changes during 2009 was:

Mines stage 1 Ecu
R34 GTR turbos
Decat
Blitz Nur spec R catback
Nismo Fuelpump
HKS BOVs
Splitfire

Here the car is after this winter:

with following mods made until march 30th

Kakimoto 3" Frontpipe
Blitz Nür Spec R catback
tourque De-cat
M's filter
Carbon cooling plate
HKS 2530
Tomei Expreme exhaust manifold
Tomei Expreme outlett pipes
Greddy Hardpipe kit
Blitz Intercooler
HKS Hipermax II coilovers
HKS Kansai strut brace
SFS performance silicone hoses
Ultralite Nurburgrings 18x9.5" ET10
Resprayed front, boot and wing.


Here is what in store until after easter

Power Fc D-jetro
Tomei poncams Type B
Tomei Pulleys
OS Giken Twinplate clutch
Apexi super suction kit for D-jetro
Metallic Purple engine rockers
Camber arms front & rear
Toe rods


This is the car after a long winter with changes and fixes  and still everything is not finnished just yet.


----------



## Ads (Feb 3, 2006)

Tidy :thumbsup:


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

looks really nice mate

i think the most improvements on the enginie looks very nice

like the alloys aswell


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

very nice fella, loving the bay especially. Would you black out the grill mesh, would make a big differance imo but then again its your car.


----------



## KaXXeN (Oct 6, 2008)

glad you like it  im in love with the car again after beeing tired of it.

@ will_gunR33: your not the first one to point that out and im actually considering it


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Only know as my grill mesh was silver when i got it and having sprayed it black, looks 10 times better. Very clean otherwise dude.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

nice looking car, keep it up!!!!


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Looks very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## KaXXeN (Oct 6, 2008)

i will add a few more carbon bits like the AS devil wing and put some carbonfiber on rearview mirrors on the side, want to keep the stock ones because they look the best imo and perhaps a TS style rear carbon diffuser or the abflug rear diffuser.


----------



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

Looking really nice mate - well done


----------

